# Abortion shots for goats



## heathen (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey all I was wondering if anyone has used the abortion shots for goats. What if any problems were had. I have 2 of my big girls Disco my Spoted Nubian and Amy my kiko nubian boer goat cross both accidently got bred last month to our Nigerian. (yes we live in Ky and have lots of hills)  The only reasons I  want to give the shot is For disco she is only 6 months old. I dont think she would have any issues haveing the baby since she is my tallest goat and is large for her age. I wanted to wait till she was 1 year old and breed her to my friend nubian billy. As for Amy she is of age and deffinetly large enough but I also wanted to breed her to the same billy. Not a must really for either one kind of selfish on my end of both of them. I didnt know if they would have any mental trama from aborting at  a month or if there was any down side to the shot. The vet said there are no side effects this soon she will just miss cary and abort it at 3 weeks along I wont find anything but a little blood on both there tails. If this is true and that is  the only down side to it I may do the shot. Normally I would be worried cause of the January / February babies but I have electric in my sheds now so I am not as worried about freezing. thanks for any info.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds like your vet has given you good advice. WE have used it and there have been no problems.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 12, 2012)

There is no problem with using Lutalyse or Estrumate. I have used it on both goats and alpacas.


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2012)

We've used Lutalyse without problem here.  Your vet gave you sound advice.  If you're concerned about the breeding go ahead and do the abort.


----------



## heathen (Sep 12, 2012)

OK Thanks.


----------

